
Follow up to Ask HN thread: Growing a side project - lunaru
https://betterthansure.com/answer-hn-growing-a-side-project-30f17f6a10da
======
sharemywin
which thread was it?

found it in the article:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12720636](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12720636)

